# Moving to UK



## gairloch (Jun 24, 2011)

I’ll be moving to the UK next year. I am a US citizen married to a current US resident alien. I’ve been reading up on things, but what can I really expect? What software is available that can handle expat tax? My retired pension income is [me = USC: Soc.Sec, US military, US Federal, TSP (Fed), IRAs], [her = Soc Sec).


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Basically, most US tax software programs have the ability to do the necessary forms for overseas filers. The big "gotcha" is that it can be difficult to e-file from overseas for free, due to the age limitations on the free filing sites.

But you appear to be in Germany, yet you say you're married to a current US resident alien. Is your wife living in the US? Will she be joining you in the UK? That can affect your situation.

Not sure what the UK will require from either of you under the circumstances. Maybe someone with some experience can jump in here.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## gairloch (Jun 24, 2011)

Bevdeforges said:


> Basically, most US tax software programs have the ability to do the necessary forms for overseas filers. The big "gotcha" is that it can be difficult to e-file from overseas for free, due to the age limitations on the free filing sites.
> 
> But you appear to be in Germany, yet you say you're married to a current US resident alien. Is your wife living in the US? Will she be joining you in the UK? That can affect your situation.
> 
> ...


Sorry, let me explaine. As a USC with an EEA spouse who is an US Lawful permanent Resident (LPR), we are both in Germany stationed abroad on orders with the US military (i.e. under the SOFA). For all purposes (i.e. tax), we are US residents. It is my understanding that we become permanent residents of GB on the day we immigrate with intent to reside permanently (and thus liable for taxes from that date). It is also my understanding that my LPR spouse is liable for US taxes forever unless we take the necessary step to revoke/return the green card (we probably won't -we'll keep the deduction). 

I see there is no free software, what about pay software?
Any US/UK tax difficulties to look out for?


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

gairloch said:


> It is my understanding that we become permanent residents of GB on the day we immigrate with intent to reside permanently (and thus liable for taxes from that date).


Hello gairloch,

Yes, that is correct and if you will be an employee working for a company then your UK tax will be deducted at source from your salary under the PAYE (Pay As You Earn) scheme.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Just to be clear, you will be classed as UK resident from the date you arrive in the UK not the date you leave Germany (just in case there is a difference in dates).


----------



## gairloch (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Anyone have advice on software or UK tax on foreign currency bank accounts (-/+), pensions, etc... for UK residents?


----------

